# Am I ISTP or ISTJ ?



## LibertyPrime

:/ I can't tell. Functionally I'm very confident in Si-Te-Fi-Ne preferences, however I test as a VERY STRONG Perciever.

I never really realized just how different I am from a feeler, till I actually sat down and interacted with them person to person and the same thing was true of intuitives. You just don't know till you talk to an INTP and realize that there are some major Si-Te vs Ti-Ne differences in how both of you approach problem solving.

So yeah, I clearly test ISTP, but Si-Te-Fi-Ne are my clear preferred functions / I work like that cognitively.

<_> what do? I also have some rather sterotypical ISTJ-ish behavior which is unrelated to being organized, for example being very cautious or narrowing down options, preferring certainty, risk minimization.


----------



## sewerbull

>Si-Te-Fi-Ne are my clear preferred functions / I work like that cognitively.
>I also have some rather sterotypical ISTJ-ish behavior.
The answer is implicit in the question.


----------



## LibertyPrime

sewerbull said:


> >Si-Te-Fi-Ne are my clear preferred functions / I work like that cognitively.
> >I also have some rather sterotypical ISTJ-ish behavior.
> The answer is implicit in the question.


Thank you goy.


----------



## sewerbull

LibertyPrime said:


> Thank you goy.


That will be 5 shekels and a half, thank you. :`)


----------



## LibertyPrime

sewerbull said:


> That will be 5 shekels and a half, thank you. :`)


:< oy vey *****, thats expensive!


----------



## INTPaul

You're most certainly and indisputably an ISTJ, especially seeing that you lack Ti and Se in your cognitive function stacking.


----------



## Evio

It depends. Are you someone who easily blends into your environment and whoever you are around, but in a conscious way like an ISTJ or subconcious way like ISTP. ISTPs are survivors who survey and scan thier environments for threats and therefore come off standoffish and aloof. ISTJS come across non-threatening and are therefore much more likeable, as they try hard to be like everyone else, fitting in with others easily.


----------



## Blacteco

You are an xSxJ for now. "very cautious or narrowing down options, preferring certainty, risk minimization" These are Si and Ne. . I don't know if you're an Introvert and Thinker.


----------



## Tyche

Evio said:


> It depends. Are you someone who easily blends into your environment and whoever you are around, but in a conscious way like an ISTJ or subconcious way like ISTP. ISTPs are survivors who survey and scan thier environments for threats and therefore come off standoffish and aloof. ISTJS come across non-threatening and are therefore much more likeable, as they try hard to be like everyone else, fitting in with others easily.


I don't think OP needs help anymore, this thread is almost a year old and they've been banned.


----------



## Functianalyst

If a choice has been narrowed to ISTX, you may want to read some temperament descriptions, to tip the balance and remove some subjectivity. I am not sure what is being used these days, but many years ago I started a thread called *Determining Your Type Made Easy*. 



> People of the Stabilizer (SJ) Temperament . . .
> 
> The core needs are for group membership and responsibility. They need to know they are doing the responsible thing. They value stability, security, and a sense of community. They trust hierarchy and authority and may be surprised when others go against these social structures. People of this temperament prefer cooperative actions with a focus on standards and norms. Their orientation is to their past experiences, and they like things sequenced and structured. They tend to look for the practical applications of what they are learning.





> People of the Improviser (SP) Temperament . . .
> 
> The core needs are to have the freedom to act without hindrance and to see a marked result from action. People of this temperament highly value aesthetics, whether in nature or art. Their energies are focused on skillful performance, variety, and stimulation. They tend toward pragmatic, utilitarian actions with a focus on technique. They trust their impulses and have a drive to action. They learn best exponentially and when they see the relevance of what they are learning to what they are doing. They enjoy hands-on, applied learning with a fast pace and freedom to explore.





> People of the Catalyst (NF) Temperament . . .
> 
> The core needs are for the meaning and significance that come from having a sense of purpose and working toward some greater good. They need to have a sense of unique identity. They value unity, self-actualization, and authenticity. People of this temperament prefer cooperative interactions with a focus on ethics and morality. They tend to trust their intuition and impressions first and then seek to find the logic and the data to support them. Given their need for empathic relationships, they learn more easily when they can relate to the instructor and the group.





> People of the Theorist (NT) Temperament . . .
> 
> The core needs are for mastery of concepts, knowledge, and competence. People of this temperament want to understand the operating principles of the universe and to learn or even develop theories for everything. They value expertise, logical consistency, concepts, and ideas and seek progress. They tend toward pragmatic, utilitarian actions with a technology focus. They trust logic above all else. They tend to be skeptical and highly value precision in language. Their learning style is conceptual, and they want to know the underlying principles that generate the details and facts rather than the details alone.


There is one caveat. ISTP types that relate to closely to their Ti function-attitude can easily mistype by seeing some elements of the NT temperament. But if you are pretty certain of preferring the ISTJ type, then the temperament description for the * Stabilizer/Guardians (SJ)* should resonate with you somewhat.


----------



## Tyche

@Kynx Can this thread be closed?


----------

